# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Trip to Manali This Summer

## nencibrown

You're in Manali for 8 days and I spent four days alone in a strange old wood and stone house that owns a friend before, and spent the rest of the 4 Hotel Manali. Manali comes after cond near Nehru. I was so excited to have spent a wonderful trip and I really enjoy it.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Manali is one of the beautiful places all over India that has lots of attractive spots to watch. Everyone should visit this place for having a ultimate travel experience.

----------


## sophiewilson

Never miss a trip to India without visiting Manali. You trip won't be complete!  :Smile:  Wonderful places give you wonderful experiences.

----------


## shirleyrader

Manali, one of the most popular tourist destinations in India, is located at a valley close to the National Highway heading towards Leh. The name Manali originated from the term Manavalaya, which refers to the Home of Manu, the forefather of all human beings. Why we have to plan a trip to Manali Tourist Attractions? The reason is that, it is better palace for tour. Manali is one of the primary places to visit in the Kullu region of Himachal Pradesh. Never miss to visit the place.

----------


## elizabeth35

The popular features of Manali are its snow-covered peaks, vibrant gardens and plantations and the raving rivers. Manali is a travelers' paradise for nature lovers, honeymooners, and other tourists. The tourist attractions in Manali include Vashisth hot water spring and temple, Rohtang Pass, Rahala waterfalls, Solang valley, Arjuna Gufa, Tibetan monasteries, Hadimba Temple and Jagatsukh.

----------


## Ainy

Traveling are always interesting and enjoyable for me . Manali is one of the famous tourist guide company .Last time when i going Australia for tour i had get services from this company .I really enjoy my trip .

----------


## Nellen0

Today i have to say that i want to go on a trip and but i dont know which vahicle is best for this purpose if anyone know here than contact here back....???

Read More

----------


## gujaratcarz

Manali is the most beautiful place in India for Tourist. I visited Manali every year.

----------


## rajnish

Yes Manali is beautiful place,I also suggest Maldives Near india is also a luxury place to visit.

----------


## darrenpete

The landscape here is breath taking. One sees well-defined snow capped peaks, the Beas river with its clear water meanders through the town. On the other side are deodar and pine trees, tiny fields and fruit orchards. It is an excellent place for a holiday, a favorite resort for trekkers to Lahaul, Spiti, Bara Bhangal , and Zanskar ranges.

----------


## robert

I've been in manali 7 periods with my wife..I liked the position very much especially all the individuals are very helpful and the meals is very excellent...

----------


## cathytreat

Wow nice ideas.I like this place

----------


## margaretcogburn

Manali is the best place ever i had visited. I really wish to visit again.

----------


## davidsmith36

Its been 2 years I have visited manali and its quite an interesting tour of India. I love it.

----------

